# Sufix Surf



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I was attempting to order a few spools of Orange Sufix Surf yesterday. This is the email that I got back regarding that...

"i only have one spool of orange available at this time and believe it has now been discontinued with suffix to be replaced by a shockleader called zippy."

Does anyone know anything about this?

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Talked to a couple of different shops, they all have been told Shimano is no longer distributing Surf. Although every shop I have talked to unanimously mentions Surf is the best selling leader they carry. Go Figure....

Robert


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ultima powerflex


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

ooeric said:


> ultima powerflex


Yip and as its not translucent its also easier to find when you snap one off


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Yeah, Zzippy is stretchy, slipery, has poor knot strength and I will not use it!

Luckily I bought out the UK stock of 50lb clear but only a dozen or so spools.

Someone took over Sufix but not sure who, originally I heard it was Shimano but that appears not to be the case.

BB






thekingfeeder said:


> I was attempting to order a few spools of Orange Sufix Surf yesterday. This is the email that I got back regarding that...
> 
> "i only have one spool of orange available at this time and believe it has now been discontinued with suffix to be replaced by a shockleader called zippy."
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

It may very well be that it is not shimano, that is just the name the tackle shop dropped when talking about it. Who knows....

Robert


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Are you refering to the Suffix Surf orange shock line or the regular fishing line. I use the Suffix Surf shock line for tounies. I hope that's not the one or I will have to find something else to use.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

sufix was sold to normark corp. the parent company of rapalla


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

curtisb said:


> Are you refering to the Suffix Surf orange shock line or the regular fishing line. I use the Suffix Surf shock line for tounies. I hope that's not the one or I will have to find something else to use.


Yes, I am talking about the shocker.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Okay, that makes sense, Rapala were shimmiing around for a while a couple of years back







NTKG said:


> sufix was sold to normark corp. the parent company of rapalla


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Well been thinking about trying the yellow Momoi Diamond line for a shock line. It is 50lb test and .75mm diameter and I can get a 1/2 or 1lb spool of it.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I just got my hands on the Ultima Power Flex.. It's seems to be stiffer than suffix surf. I can't wait to give it a try. You might want to pickup a spool..


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> I just got my hands on the Ultima Power Flex.. It's seems to be stiffer than suffix surf. I can't wait to give it a try. You might want to pickup a spool..


I really don't want it stiffer for tourney shock line. That is the one thing I didn't like about the Suffix. The only reason I was using it is because it was dead on at .75mm were as other lines I found were larger at .80mm or more for the same lb test.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I also seem to have better results with a somewhat stiff shockleader. To me it feels better when the rod is loaded


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> I also seem to have better results with a somewhat stiff shockleader. To me it feels better when the rod is loaded


I like the shocker the way I like the main line limp and supple. It cast better and lays on the reel better than a stiffer line does. Remember that thou it isn't much line, you still are casting that shock leader. I have tried both sitff and limp and limp line works better. Stiff line resets abrasion better but that isn't as important on the casting field as when fishing.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I guess it depends on the caster... although the Ultima seems to be highly regarded in the UK..


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Just made probably my last order for Sufix Surf. 

A moment of silence please.......Surf was a good shock leader. Although some may have found faults with it, it was always there to make me look like a fool. Detaching itself from my mainline flying willy-nilly through the air behind my lead, its times like that that leave me wondering, I bet that crack off WAS my fault. When I would lose a wrist spool of it, a little voice in my mind would always reassure me saying, ehhh, you would have cracked it all off anyway. (sniff, sniff) I will always remember how in spite of the fact that it was NEON ORANGE, I would spend up to an hour before searching the field for one of those crack offs. I will always laugh when I think back at the time I tried to used a rubber jar opener as a thumb piece. It left my shocker blue and gummy. Didn't take long not to do that again, just about ONE cast. 

Now in the wake of Surf's passing (or at least its availability to me) I will rest assure the spool of Tight Line I got in the mail today will make me look just as stupid. Rest in pieces my orange friend (about 24' pieces that is). 

Robert


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> I guess it depends on the caster... although the Ultima seems to be highly regarded in the UK..


Not really sure what they're using over there for shock line(haven't checked their board lately). Suffix Surf comes from there because that's where I got it(Veals). They are probably like us here and use what ever they get their hands on and works for them. Not knocking your line KM just saying what I like in a main line and a shock line.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I like suffix but for 150m you pay too much... I can't speak on the Ultima yet because I haven't used it.. I like the Ande stuff as much as the suffx and I know it's cheaper.. So like I said I think shockleader is just another one of the little things we spend too much time worrying about. Just my opnion..


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I really don't think for the average caster, there will be much difference in distance between Surf and any other shocker of similar diameter. Comparing any shocker brand to another, I am willing to bet you won't be able to tell the difference for the average caster. Most of us have so much to learn or polish with our forms any distance gain or loss would be attributed to the lack of consistency in our technique as opposed to the shocker. I mean how could you tell what the shocker is doing if you aren't maximizing your technique to its fullest potential consistently?

Saying that..... I just like Surf. I have more confidence in my cast when I use it. That is it. It is merely psychological for me. I would bet anyone 100 dollars that I can cast 60lb Tight Line and 80lb Surf (comparable diameters) and you wouldn't be able to tell which was which looking at where they land. Now, take someone with refined technique, then switching out variables may prove something. I am definitely not there. So I stand by my choice of Sufix Surf merely cause, "its pretty and makes me happy" and that is it. LMAO

Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

i agree 100% I think everyone of us has room to improve (some more than others) so in my opinion finding a rod that fits you and working on your cast will get you the BIG numbers.. and this is coming from a up and comming Tackle whore..


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> i agree 100% I think everyone of us has room to improve (some more than others) so in my opinion finding a rod that fits you and working on your cast will get you the BIG numbers.. and this is coming from a up and comming Tackle whore..


I still have some 60lb Tight Line and have always liked Andy and I agree, you can never have to much tackle. Thinking about getting a TTR myself(though don't know why when my WR300 works fine).


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Just to re-iterate, I just hit a new PB OTG 175gr today with Tight Line shocker. My theory must hold true (for me at least). 

Robert


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> I just got my hands on the Ultima Power Flex.. It's seems to be stiffer than suffix surf. I can't wait to give it a try. You might want to pickup a spool..


OK KM, thought I would give your Ultima a try since you have been ravin so much about it on here. Well I need some more .31mm and everywhere I look on the sites that carry Ultima only start with the 12lb test(.32mm). I know there is only a mm diference but why change from Daiwa tournament if I can get it in .31mm and I know it cast great. Also I can find the Ultima in 70lb(.75mm) but they only show it in the smallest spool plus I was hoping to make one order instead of two. Any Ideas?


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

Try this place.http://www.britnett-carver.co.uk/rutherfordsangling/

They have the sakuma nite crystal line and ultima shockleader.They dont list the big spools of shockleader but I am certain they could get it for you.

Sakuma main line is just awesome. I have it on 5 out of 6 reels...

They are not a big shop but are helpful with getting odd bits and pieces and I have used them a few times to get stuff all the way down to New Zealand .


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah nah said:


> Try this place.http://www.britnett-carver.co.uk/rutherfordsangling/
> 
> They have the sakuma nite crystal line and ultima shockleader.They dont list the big spools of shockleader but I am certain they could get it for you.
> 
> ...


I bought a roll of .28mm Sakuma from Tommy but he was all out of .31mm. I will check them out.


----------



## Mike R. (May 24, 2009)

Hey Curtis have you talked to Nick. I know him and Dan were using ultima line and shockleader at the last tournament. Rumor is that they are supposed be a sponsor of our tournaments.


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

I met Nick from Breakaway and Henry from Ultima line (UK) in San Antonio today. Sounds like very good things on the way!!! We will see............................

Carlos


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Hmm, have to see........


----------

